# First post - Orca '09?



## GregNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello all. I'm thinking of the '09 model Orca, as it's supposed to be lighter and stiffer than in previous years. Anyone have experience with it? Comments? Is it stiffer? I've been riding steel track bikes for the last 20 years, and I thought I'd try a 21st-century road bike! My Orbea LBS carries the 09 Orca. I already test-rode one, it went well and they look great. Thanks!

--Greg


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes & Yes, search is your friend.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes the 09 ORCA is a great bike, stiffer than an 08 but cant compare to a steel bike.


----------



## GregNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. All I need to do now is ask the wife. I just bought a bike about a month ago!


----------

